# Shrimp Breeding - What to do with the undesirable?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

The subject line pretty much sums it up. I am curious about the range of responses.

When breeding shrimps, we pick the best to show off, sell, trade, or give away. What about the little appetizers that don't quite stand-up to the standard?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

no shrimp is undesirable


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> The subject line pretty much sums it up. I am curious about the range of responses.
> 
> When breeding shrimps, we pick the best to show off, sell, trade, or give away. What about the little appetizers that don't quite stand-up to the standard?


put them in a cull tank


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> put them in a cull tank


what if you dont have extra tank?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Post em for sale?l


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

RAOK or feed them to fish.

Of course it depends on what you are culling. I wouldn't RAOK or feed A grade CRS


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

keep them until there is an auction available, then give someone else an opportunity to join the Shrimpaholics Club!  This is how I got started, and many others, the more shrimps that come on the market at auctions/kijiji/price network etc, the bigger the hobby grows...as camboy stated, NO shrimp is ever a waste/cull.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

If you dont have a second tank I would sell them for $2-$3 there are always ppl looking to get into the hobby


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Here's a curve ball*

Let's say some newbie who didn't know anything about shrimps, and purchased a variety of them for his community tank.

And as miracle goes, there were baby shrimps and the babies were thriving. The possibility of cross breeding is likely between different variance of the same species.

This effectively undone the hard work done by the original breeder who has isolated the variance.

Where now do these lovelies belong, among the appetizers or among the children of God?

Should this newbie be punished?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> Let's say some newbie who didn't know anything about shrimps, and purchased a variety of them for his community tank.
> 
> And as miracle goes, there were baby shrimps and the babies were thriving. The possibility of cross breeding is likely between different variance of the same species.
> 
> ...


shrimpkeeping is not only about high grade shrimp. if the owner of those shrimp is happy then that is all that should matter. 
its a shame that so many of us have become shrimp snobs.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> put them in a frying pan


fixed. lol


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

chinamon said:


> fixed. lol


LOL i was like wtf I never typed that


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sell them for cheap. At worst it's a highly nutritious live food.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

solarz said:


> Sell them for cheap. At worst it's a highly nutritious live food.


I think this makes the most sense. You can still get good money. Make sure the shrimp have a good diet. It would make excellent feeders for other fresh water fish.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll buy them if the quantity is large enough. They'll be used as feeders


----------



## vip3r87 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll buy em for cheap! Wanting to get into shrimp and this would be a great affordable way to do so. 

Pm me! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> If you dont have a second tank I would sell them for $2-$3 there are always ppl looking to get into the hobby


what if its cherry shrimp? u cannot sell them at that price range


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I know I'd never toss out a shrimp just because it did not fit some standard or other. If I did not want to keep it I would either sell it or give it away to someone wanting to start with shrimps. 

I don't think you always have to get money for every little thing, because what goes around comes around. I could not tell you how many people have given me stuff since I joined this forum, either for free or for far less than it's real value and I do the same in turn, with plants and livestock too.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have found a few undesirables now an again in my shrimp tanks (someone hitched a ride on a plant etc) and just pulled them out and put them in a community tank...if they survive good for them, if not well the fish got a very healthy meal. 

Life in the aquatic world is often harse, so if you don't want to give them away to someone who actually doesn't care if they are purebreds  or not (which is what I would do if I knew of someone close enough to me) then just put them in a community tank or donate them to a school for their projects. 

No shrimp should be a waste no matter what the end result is...life or food for others!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, I do what anna does. I have a 7.5gal planted cube with some least killifish that I put some culls in or my 20gal planted platy tank. They get to live out their lives in retirement tanks.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your inputs.

You guys and gals are really fanatic with your shrimps.

I was not intending to toss them out, but want to get some opinion on what to do with shrimps that's non-grade-A. I read in another shrimp site where a person mentioned that people wouldn't want them if they were given away free.

I didn't know much, and only a little bit more now about shrimps, but there are some seriously beautiful shrimps out there.

I am planning to start a community shrimps tank. I'll have to read the NB sections on shrimps. Links and pointers are appreciated!

Spent the last several days changing my current setup including hardware. What a pain in the a..

Again, thanks for your inputs.

Happy shrimping.

BTW, there MAY be some free shrimps at the next Shrimp Meet in January. I don't know how many as I am not sure if they will live, or there will be enough to spread around. I'll post in the meeting thread when the time come, and everyone can claim their share then.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm actually in this situation for my fire reds. I got some very nice ones a few months ago. All females were pretty good like the pic below. However, I didn't get a good male so I'm now in the culling mode. Anyone interested in some lesser fire reds?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep almost all my shrimp. I do have 2 tanks. 1 tank is for the good shrimps. 1 tank is for the ok shrimps (A-grade), which I sell. If a shrimp is very very bad, then I just feed it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, put them in my pleco tanks. Now they are a bunch of hard working clean up crew.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

if they are rcs, or crs, i would keep them in another tank with other fish or in plant bowls (not currently doing the latter though anymore). These shrimps are invaluable to me, no matter their niceness. I try to keep the better looking ones in my 10g shrimp / snail / otto tank, and i put the rest that become yellow or natural in my 75 gallon planted tank, which does have fancy goldfish. The "undesirables" are multiplying and keep my all my tanks clean, along with snails. I also have a hospital tank and an aquaponic tank, so i put some in those as well, to keep thing clean. I used to have 1 - 2 with some emerged plants in glass jars, and they survived and helped the plants do better. Again, even the "undesirable" shrimps can be very usefull.

I would gladly accept any donations of non aggressive shrimps.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

randy ill take them!! 

i have 2 shrimp tanks: one is a species tank (one that i'm trying to start to cull) and the other one is a mixed community/planted tank .


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

iBetta said:


> randy ill take them!!
> 
> i have 2 shrimp tanks: one is a species tank (one that i'm trying to start to cull) and the other one is a mixed community/planted tank .


Alex you still around bud. Your HC i bought off you is growing strong lol


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Alex you still around bud. Your HC i bought off you is growing strong lol


hhahaha really? awesome!  i still got a bit left that i want to get rid of since im not using C02 anymore......but it's hanging in there too! XD


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

If they're free hook me up!! Lol


----------

